# Campagnolo Wheels



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking for some reviews on CAmpy wheels, preferrably the Boras. If anyone in using Campy wheels, can you share the wheel set and how they perform.

Much apprciated.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

I purchased a set of the kamsin. rolls much smoother than the stock wheels w/105 hubs. I picked up 3 mph on the down hill. and is 1 mph faster on the flats. . 

I got the gold to match my black frame wit gold air brushed paneling. It looks faster than I can ride it!! 

the khamsin wheel set is the heaviest of the the Campagnola wheelsets.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

*I've had a bunch*

I've had a whole slew of campy wheels.

Protons: The original set from the 1990's, okay, but not so durable

Nucleon: awesome, light, stiff, never should have sold them.

Vento (black deep V version). Fast, kinda heavy, stiff, never should have sold them

Eurus: Current race wheels. The "original" version with thinner spokes and such. Light enough, fun, stiff, feel "fast". spin smooth

Vento: New version. Current training wheels. about the same weight as my Record on open pros. Spin smoothly, inexpensive ($200 a totalcycling.com), look pretty cool.

I've ridden enough of them in all sorts on conditions to say that I really think that campy makes a wonderful wheel. I would highly recommend the purhcase of a set if you can swing it. I've never ridden the Boras, but they sure do look nice and you see them all over the place in the pro peleton.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

wilric44 said:


> Looking for some reviews on CAmpy wheels, preferrably the Boras. If anyone in using Campy wheels, can you share the wheel set and how they perform.
> 
> Much apprciated.


I have the Eurus wheelset. They feel like they will spin all day. Bomb proof and pretty light. They are also fairly uncommon so you don't see them much out on the road if that matters to you.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Boras are a bit out of my price range, but my Zondas have been fantastic.

I don't think I will ever ride on a $2-3k wheelset that I would have to pay for. I would cringe at every bump in the road.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Protons and Zondas*

2003 Protons -- Nice ride, not too stiff, no durability problems

2006 Zondas -- Stiff, looks pretty cool, helps get rid of the dead feeling on my carbon frame.

Both have the typical high quality bearings and construction


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

*Campy Eurus'*

Maybe the wrong time to be participating in this, but right now I hate my Campy Eurus'.

I absolutely love how they climb, spin, look and feel.

I hate HATE dealing with them when changing a flat. I find them to be milimeters larger than anything else I have ever ridden and it makes changing them a horror show for me 

Tonight, slow leak about 3 miles from home. Ride home change tire rather than burning a CO2. I could not get that damn tire back on the rim. Never have I ever had such a time with tires as I do with these Eurus rims. 

I love my Campy, but tonight, I hate those freaking rims.

covrc:mad2:


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*I have 2 sets.....*

2003 Nucleons.....Light stiff, great hubs. Great wheels
2007 Neotrons.....Light stiff, great hubs. Great Wheels

Are you seeing a trend here.

len


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

*Campy Wheels*



covrc said:


> Maybe the wrong time to be participating in this, but right now I hate my Campy Eurus'.
> 
> I absolutely love how they climb, spin, look and feel.
> 
> ...




I have a pair of Eurus and Neutron Ultras. Both are great and I'm glad I got them. As for
me the Eurus are easy to change tires on but the Neutrons need tire levers. The Neutrons
are far more comfy but do flex a bit. I still used them in crits as well as in the mountains.


Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

covrc said:


> Maybe the wrong time to be participating in this, but right now I hate my Campy Eurus'.
> 
> I absolutely love how they climb, spin, look and feel.
> 
> ...


All I've had on my 2006 Eurus' were Michelin Pro2Race's and never had a problem changing them. I've got about 4,000 KM and at least a dozen flats(usually steel from blown semi tires) with these tires/wheels and never needed tools to change a tube.

To the OP, my Eurus roll very well, look great and are very durable. I never have to think about them. As I mentioned over 4,000 KM and they're perfectly straight. I did have to have a spoke replaced and the front wheel trued when a dog ran into my wheel sending me over the bars but that's not the fault of the wheels.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I've had Eurus wheels, 2004, and they are an awesome all around wheel and very bombproof.

May absolute favorites are my 2001 Shamals. They are heavy although they are some of the fastest wheels I own. Needless to say I ride them almost daily!


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Well, you must have stronger hands and more luck than I. I am happy for you as I do not relish posting a negative comment about a product I enjoy and depend so much on. When I took the wheel and tire to the bike shop, I explained to them the problem, they turned it into a contest to see if anyone could do without an iron and no one could. They needed an iron for the last inch. It was explained to me that certain rubber is more forgiving than others. I ride Gommoitalia Calypsos. The newer Conti with Vectran was a recommended one. They invited me to come back when needing new tires and they would try different brands to see what was more forgiving for the Eurus. They stated that part of the problem was also the rims themselves, wider sidewall and shallower than other rims. So, that*s my story. Would I recommend Campy wheels, yes. 
covrc


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replys, I guess one statement is right at 2 gs I guess I would cringe also. Are the Borlas tubulars or clinchers. I did not thnk too much of the other wheels until I read these post.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

covrc said:


> Well, you must have stronger hands and more luck than I. I am happy for you as I do not relish posting a negative comment about a product I enjoy and depend so much on. When I took the wheel and tire to the bike shop, I explained to them the problem, they turned it into a contest to see if anyone could do without an iron and no one could. They needed an iron for the last inch. It was explained to me that certain rubber is more forgiving than others. I ride Gommoitalia Calypsos. The newer Conti with Vectran was a recommended one. They invited me to come back when needing new tires and they would try different brands to see what was more forgiving for the Eurus. They stated that part of the problem was also the rims themselves, wider sidewall and shallower than other rims. So, that*s my story. Would I recommend Campy wheels, yes.
> covrc


Vredestein Fortezza's mount and ride like butter. Had no problem putting them on my Eurus. I think by hand (no ironing required) if I remember correctly. Durable, comfortable and all black. What more could you want.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

I've been *pounding* Campy wheels from Omega Strada/Record in the 80's through Atlanta/Record in the 90's to Eurus and Fulcrums today. I've always loved them and never had a problem other than the occasional broken spoke. The newer rims have more problems when mounting some tires. I also had problems with my Gommitalia Calypsos, but no problems with Fortezzas and some Vittorias. I can't recomend them enough.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

wilric44 said:


> Thanks for the replys, I guess one statement is right at 2 gs I guess I would cringe also. Are the Borlas tubulars or clinchers. I did not thnk too much of the other wheels until I read these post.


Bora wheels are tubular.


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Guys,
Moots and ti-t, Thanks for the postings and the info. 

covrc


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

covrc said:


> Maybe the wrong time to be participating in this, but right now I hate my Campy Eurus'.
> 
> I absolutely love how they climb, spin, look and feel.
> 
> ...


yeah, this has been bright up many time re: campy... my experience... michellin = no.... conti - not bad, vittoria = easy.... your mileage may vary, but overall since switching, not a problem for me... anyways, kock on wood - i don;t flat often...


----------



## Barry Muzzin (Sep 18, 2006)

I have 2 sets: 2005 Ventos and 2006 Eurus. Both sets have been great and bomb proof.

I second (or third) the comment on Vredestein Fortezzas... when I went to mount them I was ready for a fight but they were one of the easist sets of tires I've ever mounted on any rim.


----------



## AmoJohnny (Aug 12, 2005)

love my '05 eurus-es. Would buy again, but it is HELL to change tires...michelin krylions.

Now im thinking about '08 shamal ultras with the titanium finish.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Probably the only negative about my 3-year old Protons is the tire change. It's tough, and I've been cycling and wrenching since the mid 80's. 

Steel core levers are your friend, as are Vredsteins and Vittorias. For new tires, loop them under your feet and pull up as hard as you can to stretch the bead out a little - if you've noticed, 'worn' tires are easier to change than new ones. 

You definitely have to improve your tire changing technique with Campy rims. While I'm jealous of my friend's no-tool tire change on his Mavic's, I can't help but wonder if in case of a sudden flat, mine have a better chance of staying on the rim than his.


----------



## jaxxon (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a set of Protons that I love the road feel and the durability of, but they are near impossible to remove the tire to change a flat even with a tire lever.


----------



## markmaxwell (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm also considering a set of Eurus. I wonder if the silver rims are any easier to mount tires on then the black rims? Also, are long valve stem tubes nescessary? Licbike.com has them priced at $700 for the silver. Has anyone bought from them?


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*campy wheel*



AmoJohnny said:


> love my '05 eurus-es. Would buy again, but it is HELL to change tires...michelin krylions.
> 
> Now im thinking about '08 shamal ultras with the titanium finish.


if it was hard to change tires why r u sticking with campy?


----------



## toolate (Jul 31, 2007)

a few sets of older 8 speed wheels 
proton - year unknown - bought used last year
i needed a lever to finish new tires
i just picked up an old stock nucleon and was putting on a new hutchison fusion tire outside thier shop and could not roll on the tire and was stuggling a bit with my lever
the young man in the shop offered some help and he rolled on the tire without a lever
i am going to try again this morning before i ride and see if it has relaxed some
may take back that hutchison fusion for another tire if i can not make an easier change


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a new set of Eurus wheels, have about 500 miles on them. 
So far they are fantastic and have no problem with my weight.


----------



## colnago 4 me (Feb 11, 2007)

*which campag wheel*

Have previously had eurus wheels which I loved ,smooth great ride super reliable no attention in 3 years of ownership ,when i sold a frame had it displayed on the eurus and the buyer made me an offer for frrame and wheels.
I am considering either the neutron ultras or shamal ultras.I have aset or reynolds stratus dv 46 <poor mans boras>which i am using but keen for generl purpose wheels particularly when travelling in more remote areas where reliability/clinchers more practical.would be interested in anybody who has used either.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

markmaxwell said:


> I'm also considering a set of Eurus....Also, are long valve stem tubes nescessary?


long stem = YES. I need em even on my ventos. Eurus has an even bigger profile rear... 30mm IIRC.


steel515 said:


> if it was hard to change tires why r u sticking with campy?


i'm guessing, if i may usurp the role of the poster you are referring to, that its because campy wheels themselves are very good quality, attractive, and reasonably good value. You shouldn't flat that often to make it an issue + always carry levers. 

That said i'm considering getting customs right now to replace them. My wheels were involved in an accident (as in a car ran me over) and the rear wheel is toast. It was skillfully trued, but after a decent session (100km+) it pops out to the same deflection etc... - the rim itself is buckled = not campys fault. The downside with all prebuilts/factory wheels is when this happens the whole wheelset is toast. Ventos are cheap so i'm not too pissed, but if these were custom i'd replace the rim for $70 and be on my way...

Accepting the caveats that go with all factory wheels, campy wheels are good in my book, and i'd highly recommend them.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

06 Ventos here. No problems. Very solid after 8 months. A bit on the heavier end, but the make good daily wheels.


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

2007 Hyperon Ultra's (tubulars) here. No problems after roughly 6 months of riding them.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

*Pre-stretching works for me.*



covrc said:


> Well, you must have stronger hands and more luck than I. I am happy for you as I do not relish posting a negative comment about a product I enjoy and depend so much on. When I took the wheel and tire to the bike shop, I explained to them the problem, they turned it into a contest to see if anyone could do without an iron and no one could. They needed an iron for the last inch. It was explained to me that certain rubber is more forgiving than others. I ride Gommoitalia Calypsos. The newer Conti with Vectran was a recommended one. They invited me to come back when needing new tires and they would try different brands to see what was more forgiving for the Eurus. They stated that part of the problem was also the rims themselves, wider sidewall and shallower than other rims. So, that*s my story. Would I recommend Campy wheels, yes.
> covrc


I run two sets of Atlanta 96s and an older set of Shamals on my bikes. The only way I can get new tires (either Veloflex Paves or Continental 4 seasons) on, is to put them on an old set of Mavic cxp33s, pump them up to 140 psi and let them sit for a week. Piece of cake after that...


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

Hello,

I have both Campy Eurus Carbon's (hard to find) with the Campy Ceramic Graphite Hubs and also some Bora's. Now I may hear some crap from some, but I weigh 225 and I'm 6'-2" tall and I have my Bora's for my everyday set because they ride so nice and look so sweet on my Pinarello Prince. I was concerned at first that I would be too heavy to use Bora's everyday and the wheels would suffer some castrophy with me riding them as much as I do. However, here it is two years later and about 3,500 miles and my Bora's are still as good as new! I have them checked at the LBS twice a year, which is what Campy recommended. They stated that the Bora's can take my weight, but due to this I should have them checked out more often for wear and tear. It also mattered as to my type of riding. Smooth Bike trails vs. Harder street roads with potholes and bad asphalt. Since almost all of my riding is on superior Bike Trails around where I live it has been no problem. Not even a flat yet! They feel smooth and very responsive to the road. Just a subtle and softer road feel as opposed to Clinchers, which I have had a few good pairs of those also.

I've ordered out a New 2008 Carbon Prince Team Replica Bike and that one is also getting Campy Bora Ultra's !! They are just an amazing wheel to look at and to ride on!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Now i have never ridden a set of campy wheels. But i will say that they are the hardest wheels to get tires on. I work at a shop and in the past couple years conti tires on campy rims are the hardest combo ive ever come across. Its actually the first thing we give to the new guys to try and just watch them for 10 min or so. Kinda funny actually. Now granted the tires will stretch once theyve been on the rim for a while, but to begin with it nearly impossible.


----------



## avidvoss (Dec 21, 2007)

I just bought a used front campagnolo nucleon wheel off ebay. I ran into a ditch and messed up my brontrager select rims that came stock with my trek 1500. So my question (probably a stupid one but I'm just getting into the sport) is will I have any handling problems with a much lighter, stiffer wheel on front than in back? And also, will my bontrager x lite tire fit on the rim?
Thanks


----------



## AmoJohnny (Aug 12, 2005)

steel515 said:


> if it was hard to change tires why r u sticking with campy?




minor annoying issue, easily overlooked due to benefits of awesomtastic wheels.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

2005 Eurus - Super wheelset. Fast and reliable. I use them both in flats and hills/mountains. Thay have hit some potholes but so far no problems. Looks great to.
I have never tried the 2006+ series, but it seems people prefer the older version even with the extra weight. Smt abt aerodynamics and the shape of the rim.

2003 Protons - Ok wheelset. Not overwhelmed, but not bad either. Doesn't feel as fast as my eurus though, but has nice acceleration. Maybe I'm a bit to heavy for them (84 kg)

1998 (I guess) Atlanta rims with Veloce hubs - HEAVY wheels, but actually performs quite well (in flats anyway). Had to change the back hub after using them for winter training wheels, but the rims have survived several years of first general wheels, later winter wheels.

Damn, where did I put those 2K Euro to buy me a pair of Bora....


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I have a set of 2008 Eurus on my Pinarello 4:13 and they are simply awesome! Nothing but praise here. I personally think they offer an awesome balance of everyday reliability, aero performance, and they look awesome. I like the way they look way better than Mavic Kysriums personally.


----------



## jpaine (May 13, 2007)

I have just recently bought Bora Ultras and absolutely love them. I had some reservations about getting tubulars but ever since I have ridden on them I have never looked back!

In addition to looking good, they also make the ride more enjoyable.


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi

3 months with my Shamal Ultra titaniums, upgraded to ceramic ball bearings. Very stiff, reliable wheels for my 63 kgs., they keep straight and roll nice. By the way, I use Vittoria Corsa EVO KX and Michelin latex 60mm stem on these wheels, and I don't need valve extensions. 2008 Shamal Ultras are the steroid pumped-up version of the Eurus.

Regards


----------



## sweetnsourbkr (Jan 10, 2005)

I had a pair of 2004 Protons on a bike that got stolen last year. After shopping for a new one, I found out that Campy stopped making the Protons, to my bitter disappointment. Those wheels were bombproof for me (140 lbs), although I managed to ruin a set of rear hub bearings by overtightening the adjustment cones. I felt no qualms by spending an extra $80 to get new bearings pressed back on. The wheels themselves were $400 new.

Now I have a set of Zondas, and although they ride faster than the Protons, especially on flats and downhills, I miss the lightness of the low-profile Protons during climbs. In any case, the Zondas are very unique, like another poster had stated, because not many people use Campy wheels. The rear G3 spoking is particularly eye-catching. I get many questions about them on rides.

I've never really had huge issues with tyre mounting on my wheelsets. However, I helped a fellow cyclist change her tyre one time and she had a set of 2004/5 Eurus wheels. I must agree, they are particularly difficult to work with. A tyre lever or two is required.


----------

